# Do you have a taste for Filipino food?



## Atala108 (May 20, 2011)

My family and I are of mixed ethnicity Filipino/Latin (lots of interesting dishes)... I'll be posting several Filipino dishes that seem to be our favorites...

Have you tried any of the following or, do you have any Pinay recipes that you would like to share?  I would love to have several recipes that for some reason I've had a hard time finding, like... Sisig, Chicharron Kawali, or Miki Bihon Pancit.  Do you know how to make these?  I'd apreciate the help.

In the meantime, here's my first entry into our pinoy/pinay online kitchen...

hope you enjoy it...

*CHIKEN APRETADA*

*What you will need...*

1 lb. chicken 
1 lb. pork fat skimmed 
1 lb.  butter 
1 clove minced garlic  
1/4 cup diced onion  
1 stalk sliced celery 
1/4 head chopped cabbage 
1 peeled and chopped carrot 
8 oz.  Vermicelli 
Accent seasoning mix to taste 
salt and pepper to taste​​*How to make it...*​​Boil chicken and pork (separately) Cook till done, save broth.
Remove chicken from bones and cut into 1/2-inch cubes. 
Cut pork into 1/2-inch cubes. 
Sauté garlic and onion in butter till onion is tender. Add meats to pan. 
Add some broth and Accent and bring to boil. 
Reduce heat to a simmer and add carrots. 
Cook for 5 minutes then add celery and cabbage. Cook for 5 more minutes or until vegetables are tender. 
Boil water for the vermicelli. Cook according to package directions then add to mixture in pan. 
Add more broth to mixture if necessary and cook until heated through. 
Adjust seasonings to taste. ​​​


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

> 1 lb. pork fat skimmed



Did you mean 1 lb. pork, fat skinned? Interesting recipe.

I can't say I've ever had Filipino food, but I'm interested in learning about it.
Welcome to DC.


----------



## pacanis (May 20, 2011)

I'm thinking they mean the fat is trimmed, Kayelle.

I make a pinoy pork bbq recipe I found on the web, Atala. I like it a lot.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking they mean the fat is trimmed, Kayelle.
> 
> I make a pinoy pork bbq recipe I found on the web, Atala. I like it a lot.



I'm thinkin the same, Pac.  When I first read it, I thought *ick, *a pound of pork fat?  Amazing what a comma can do.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 20, 2011)

My Dad used to make Chicken Adobo, which he claimed was a Filipino recipe...
Boil a cut up chicken in soy sauce, white vinegar, water as needed, with sliced
onion and garlic. 
Dunno if it IS authentic, but by gosh I sure did like it!!! 
Unfortunately, it was the meal I made him the night he died, and I haven't
made it since. 

so I am up for more recipes, especially veggies!


----------



## spork (May 20, 2011)

I'm saddened to hear that, GrillingFool.
I also like chicken adobo, Filipino style.
I hope you will make it again, some day.

I think it was Zimmerman who noted that Filipino cuisine incorporates the taste sense of sour (vinegars) more than any other in the world.


----------



## texherp (May 20, 2011)

My mom's parents were born in the Philippines and came over when they were in their 20's.  They would always (and still do) serve weird Filipino/southern fusion "cuisine" when I went over to their house.  Like collards with soy sauce in it.  And leftover cornbread with coconut milk poured on top.  

Filipino food is really a mix of different nationalities anyways, although it seems the most popular dishes are always Chinese or Spanish in origin.  In my experience 9 out of 10 native-type Filipino dishes involve boiling fish and vegetables in a broth.  Unlike the rest of Asia, the Philippines doesn't really have a ton of native spices and so (before colonization) they originally relied more on fermentation to add flavor to their food (like the heavy use of vinegar or fermented fish products) which I think makes Filipino food unique and special.  Unlike other Asian nations, their food remained unaffected by the two huge culinary influences in Asia (China and India) until relatively recently.  At least that's what I've read and it seems to be true.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2011)

There is a music festival in the next city every July.  The ethnic foods are diverse and delicious.  The Filipino food stand is the most popular by far year in and year out.

They serve a Stir-Fried Rice Noodle dish called Pancit Guisado that's fantastic.  I'm almost done with recreating the recipe for my own use.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> There is a music festival in the next city every July.  The ethnic foods are diverse and delicious.  The Filipino food stand is the most popular by far year in and year out.
> 
> They serve a Stir-Fried Rice Noodle dish called Pancit Guisado that's fantastic.  I'm almost done with recreating the recipe for my own use.



You're gonna share aren't you Buddy?


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2011)

Gotta get it right first.  Then I will.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Gotta get it right first.  Then I will.



Hah!  I'm good friends with the Filipino nurses at work...no wonder I can't lose weight!


----------



## ChefJune (May 21, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hah!  I'm good friends with the Filipino nurses at work...no wonder I can't lose weight!


heheheh  Fiona!

I LOVE good Filipino home cooking!  Pancit Bihon, Bibingka, Chicken Adobo, Empanadas, Roast Pork and most of all LUMPIA!  but for the past many years, living away from my Filipino friends in Chicago, Filipino restaurant food $ucks!  It's greasy, heavy, and everything my friends' cooking was not.

I will really enjoy if you share your recipes, Atala, as I enjoy cooking Filipino food.


----------



## powerplantop (May 21, 2011)

Atala108 said:


> I would love to have several recipes that for some reason I've had a hard time finding, like... Sisig, Chicharron Kawali, or Miki Bihon Pancit. Do you know how to make these? I'd apreciate the help.



I love Filipino food. 

Here is a link to a Sisig recipe that looks close to what I used to eat when I was there. 
Pinoy Food Recipes - Lutong Pinoy na Pinoy: Sizzling Sisig - Pork


----------



## Mark Webster (May 21, 2011)

Filipino food really is a special treat. I have heard many Chefs make the false assumption that it is strictly taking dishes from other cuisines and making them their own, but to that I say you may have never really enjoyed true filipino cuisine. I am a professional Chef and my wife is from the Philippines. So I get to eat authentic filipino cuisine often. When we visit the Philippines we also travel throughout the country and many of the regions not only have their own language (Tagalog is the National Language), but their own dishes as well. I guess one way to compare it would be to take spanish dishes from Spain and compare them to the dishes of Mexico, they are that different. I look forward to this discussion. Salamat !


----------



## Atala108 (May 25, 2011)

My apologies for the confusion, I was so excited to post my first recipe in the forum I think I was flying thru the entry... the recipe calls for (1lb. of trimmed pork fat) I'm going to be posting a recipe for Filipino Kare Kare which I know is going to be interesting to make if you're looking for a taste adventure....

Once again, sorry for the confusion....


----------



## Atala108 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link to the Sisig recipe, I'm looking forward to making it....

Thanx again...


----------



## Atala108 (May 25, 2011)

*Our top 10 favorite pinoy dishes...*

​TOP 10 ​ALLTIME FAVORITE FILIPINO RECIPES…​​I’ve put together what I consider to be a short list of the most popular and most asked for Filipino foods (asked for and demanded by my family)…  I should mention that this list is no way in any particular order and if you enjoy Filipino food just as we do, It  may be that your favorite dish did not make the list, but doesn’t mean that it shouldn’t be there…
If you would like the recipes for any dish in the following list, just let me know and I’ll go ahead and post it in forum.  
I truly hope you enjoy making and tasting the following…
​PORK MENUDO​KARE KARE​PORK ADOBO​MAHA BLANCO​PUTO​CHICKEN APRETADA (I’ve been promised the recipe)​LECHON KAWALI​SINIGANG NA BANGUS (MILK FISH SOUP)​CRISPY PATA​PANCIT CANTON​​*Let me go ahead and make  another delicious entry to our Pinoy delacacies... I hope you like it...*​​*Kare Kare* ​​*What you will need…*​*                                ________________________________________________________*​ 
* 1/2 kilo beef (tender cut from sirloin or round) cut into chunk cubes
* 2 oxtail
* 2 pig hocks
* 7 cups water
* Pinch salt & pepper
* 1/2 cup oil
* 2 minced garlic heads 
* 2 medium sized diced onions 
* 3 cup ground nuts or 4 cups of peanut butter
* 1/4 cup ground toasted rice
* 5 pieces sliced eggplant 
* 1 sliced banana bud 
* 1 bundle string beans cut to 2" long

*How to make it…*​*                                _________________________________________________________*
 In a large pot, boil oxtail, hocks, and beef Let simmer until all meat is tender and cooked
Remove all scum 
 
Take out the meat, set aside, reserve stock for later

Add oxtail, hocks and beef, pour in the stock, season with salt and pepper and add peanut butter 
 
Simmer until well mixed and add the vegetables

Make sure vegetables are well cooked but not soggy

If you make it, let me know what you think, I'm sure you'll enjoy it...
 
​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Atala108 (May 25, 2011)

I've already posted the recipe for Chicken Apretada... I've made a typo (again)... I've been promised the Lechon Kawali recipe (if you have one, please post)


----------



## hiloboy (May 25, 2011)

I'm new here first post.. i to love Filipino food..i hope you share all your recipes. my favorite is dinardaraan pork blood served over white rice..


----------



## Selkie (May 25, 2011)

Pork Adobe and Pancit - need I say more!


----------



## spork (May 25, 2011)

speaking of my favorite flips, I hope to hear soon from *cmarch* who was assigned to Afghanistan...  happy coming Memorial Day to all this weekend!


----------



## ChefJune (May 26, 2011)

Atala108 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> TOP 10
> ...


 
I see several dishes "missing" from your list:  Lumpia (first and foremost!) Lechon baboy, Bibingka!

And what is the difference between Pancit Canton that you named and the Pancit Bihon I'm familiar with?


----------



## licia (May 26, 2011)

Our daughter makes great spring rolls from a recipe a friend from the Philipines gave her


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

Okay, let me explain some things before everyone runs out to find Pilipino food. There is no such thing as Authentic Pilipines Cuisine, because every Pinoy and Pinay cook has a different recipe for the same dish handed down from generation to generation, or the same recipe for different dishes. There are also three distinct influences on Pilipino cuisine other than the aboriginal; the Spanish, the Chinese, and the Indian. I have enjoyed some wonderful Pilipino curries among my gastronomic adventures.

Case in point: You said you are looking for a recipe for Sisig? Now please describe what you consider that to be, because I have seen sisig described as pig ears, which I know as kilawin, and I have in turn seen kilawin described as a ceviche style fish or pork dish. 

There are several types of Pancit as well. There is pancit bihon, made with rice noodles, pancit canton, made with chinese style wheat noodles, and my personal favorite, pancit palabok, a.k.a pancit luglug, a.k.a. pancit luglug palabok, made with rice noodles, hard boiled eggs (not balut!), a shrimp based sauce coloured with annatto, and sprinkled with crushed pork rinds called dinipa.  I was taught to make pancit bihon and canton with sauteed cabbage, pork, and chicken livers. I was taught to make kari kari with oxtail, cabbage, and long green beans. I was taught to make adobo with chicken and pork togehter, not separately, and the chicken and pork are browned first, then braised in a seasoned vinegar/soy sauce mixture, while other Pilipinos will tell you that the meat should be braised first, then browned, and yet others will tell you not to brown it at all, just braise it.

That being said, I will give you some of my Pilipino recipes, one post at a time, alphabetically down my extensive multi-national recipe list. To some they will be authentic, to some they will not, be they are what I was taught to make, the way I was taught to make it.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

Here is one of the staples of the Orient. I think every Asian cuisine includes two basic recipes. Cashew chicken, and 

*BEEF BROCCOLI*​
*Ingredients:
*

1 lb thinly sliced flank steak 
1 Tbs Rice wine 
1 Tbs Cornstarch 
3 to 5 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 bunch green onions or scallions, chopped 
1 Lb Broccoli cut into florets 
2 Tbs Patis (fish sauce) 
1 Tbs Soy sauce 
2 Tbs Water 
4 Tbs cooking oil 
1 tsp grated ginger root 
1/3 c Water

*Sauce:
*

1 tb Soy sauce 
1 tb Cornstarch

*Directions:
*
Dissolve the cornstarch in the 2 Tbs water, then add rice wine and soy sauce,. Marinate the beef in this mixture for at least 1 hour. 

In a wok or large skillet, stir fry the marinated beef in 2 Tbs cooking oil until just barely browned. Do not overcook. Remove the beef from the skillet and put aside. Wipe out the wok and return to heat. Add another 2 Tbs cooking oil and heat. Add the garlic, onion, fish sauce, and ginger and allow to cook for 1 minute.  Add the broccoli and stir fry for another minute, then add the 1/3 cup water, cover, and cook for 5 minutes. Combine the soy sauce and cornstarch to make a sauce. Remove the cover, and add the beef and the sauce, bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until the sauce thickens and the beef and broccoli are fully cooked.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

*CHICKEN & PORK ADOBO​*
*Ingredients:*


3 cups water 
2 cups distilled white or rice wine vinegar 
4 Tbs soy sauce 
2 tsp whole peppercorns 
2 tsp salt (or to taste)
1 tsp crushed red pepper (optional)
1 small onion, finely chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1 pound chicken pieces, legs and thighs
 1 pound large pork pieces 
2 tablespoons peanut oil

*Directions:*

Brown chicken and pork pieces in oil in a deep saute pan, then remove to paper towels. Cook onions in saute pan until soft and translucent, then add garlic, crushed red pepper, salt, and pepper and continue to cook until onions are browned slightly. 

Add water, vinegar, and soy sauce and heat to boiling. Add chicken and pork and simmer until liquid is reduced to a thick sauce, turning chicken and pork occasionally. Place chicken and pork on serving platter and pour sauce over top.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

*LECHON *​_*Ingredients:
*_

5 to 7 pound pork butt
*Rub:
*

1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
2 tsp ground ginger
½ tsp ground cumin
¼ tsp crushed red pepper
3 Tbs peanut oil
3 Tbs soy sauce
*Sauce:
*

1 4-ounce can liver pate 
½ cup vinegar 
1 cup water 
¼ cup sugar 
½ cup bread crumbs 
1 tsp salt 
¼ tsp black pepper 
2 Tbs cooking oil 
1 Tbs minced garlic 
2 Tbs finely chopped onion
*Directions:
*
Preheat oven to 500F, or as high as your oven goes. Mix the rub ingredients and rub into pork. Place pork in a roasting pan on a rack. Roast pork in 500F oven for 30 minutes. Reduce the oven temperature to 350F and continue to cook for approximately 45 minutes per pound, but use a meat thermometer. The roast is done when the internal temperature reaches 145F. Allow the roast to rest, covered with aluminum foil, while you make the lechon sauce.

Mix liver pate, vinegar, water, sugar, bread crumbs, salt and pepper. In a small saucepan, heat oil and sauté onion until transparent. Add garlic and cook until browned. Add liver mixture. Bring to a boil and simmer until sauce thickens. Use the sauce as a dipping sauce, or as gravy, depending on your taste.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

*LUMPIA SHANGHAI​**Ingredients:
*

1 Pkg egg roll wrappers
1 lb ground beef
1 small onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
2 Tbs soy sauce
*Directions:
*
Mix all ingredients except wrappers in bowl. Place one wrapper on clean work surface. Place 1 Tbs of mixture on wrapper, along the edge closest to you. Roll tightly, folding in sides, and seal edge with water. Continue until all of the mixture is used.

Deep fry egg rolls in small quantities in 350F peanut or canola oil until golden brown, turning to fry evenly. Do not crowd. Drain on paper towels. 

Serve with a selection of dipping sauces


----------



## ChefJune (May 26, 2011)

We put pork and shrimp in Lumpia.  along with shredded carrots, cabbage and onions.

Also, imho, there are no Empanadas quite as delicious as Filipino Empanadas.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2011)

Does catsup qualify?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Does catsup qualify?



Only banana ketchup!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> We put pork and shrimp in Lumpia.  along with shredded carrots, cabbage and onions.
> 
> Also, imho, there are no Empanadas quite as delicious as Filipino Empanadas.



Of course you do, but with pork, shrimp and carrots, they're lumpia, but not lumpia shanghai.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Only banana ketchup!


Should go great on cornflakes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 26, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> We put pork and shrimp in Lumpia.  along with shredded carrots, cabbage and onions.
> 
> Also, imho, there are no Empanadas quite as delicious as Filipino Empanadas.



There are several types of lumpia. With pork, shrimp and carrots, they're lumpia, but not lumpia shanghai.

*PANSIT BIHON​*Ingredients:*
*

1 pkg rice noodles 
2 Tbs peanut oil 
2 cloves garlic, crushed 
1 onion, chopped 
1 pound pork, cut into cubes 
1/2 pound shrimp, cleaned, peeled (save heads and shells)
1/2 pound chicken livers
1/4 cup soy sauce 
1/2 cup Shrimp stock made from the heads and shells of shrimp
2 small carrots, shredded 
1 cup  peas 
1 head cabbage, shredded 
2 stalks celery, chopped 
2 green onions, cut into small pieces
*Directions:*

In a sauté pan or heavy Dutch oven, brown garlic and onions. Add pork, chicken livers, and shrimp. Add soy sauce and shrimp stock and simmer for five minutes. Add carrots, peas, and cabbage and stir to combine. 

Place rice noodles in strainer inside a large pot and pour boiling water over top until pot is filled. Wait five minutes, then remove strainer from pot and allow rice noodles to drain. Add rice noodles to sauté pan and combine. Place Pansit on serving platter or bowl and garnish with green onions and celery. Sprinkle with ground black pepper. This is a one-dish meal.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 27, 2011)

*PANCIT LUGLUG PALABOK​**Ingredients:
*

1 Pkg rice noodles 
1 Tbs ground Annato (achiote) 
2 Tbs Patis (fish sauce)
1 Tbs peanut oil
½ pound shrimp, cleaned, peeled, and cooked (save heads and shells)
2½  Tbs cornstarch, mixed with ¼ cup water 
1 cup Shrimp stock (made from the heads and shells of shrimp)
1 onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 sliced hard boiled eggs 
2 Tbs green onion, finely chopped 
¼ cup finely crushed pork rinds
1 lemon, cut into eight wedges

*Directions:
*
Soak noodles in boiling water for 5 minutes or until softened. Drain well and set aside. 

Brown onions and garlic in 1 Tbs peanut oil. Add shrimp stock, and Annato and bring to boil, reduce to simmer and add soy sauce, fish sauce, salt and pepper. Simmer 5 minutes, then stir in the cornstarch slurry and simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened. 

Place the noodles on a large serving plate, pour sauce over noodles. Arrange shrimp and hard-boiled egg on top of sauce, then sprinkle with green onions and crushed pork rinds. Arrange lemon wedges around the presentation dish. Squeeze a lemon wedge over each serving.


----------

